#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-17
<highvoltage> hey ajmitch
<highvoltage> (about to go to bed this side though)
<ajmitch> already? :)
<highvoltage> hehe, yeah tomorrow is a school day :)
<ajmitch> kids these days
<ajmitch> did you see that rbelem has ubuntu booting to X on his zatab?
<stgraber> yeah, "his" ;) still need to have someone figure out what's different between pre-prod and prod
<stgraber> well, we have some ideas of what's the difference but someone needs to find time to figure that stuff out
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> ajmitch: ping
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-18
<ajmitch> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> ajmitch: hey, I was wondering if you had a chance to look at the build systems used by ARB apps
<ajmitch> mhall119: not in any detail yet, it'll take some time to grab them all & get some basic stats collated
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> dpm, mhall119 good noon!
<coolbhavi> does anyone know until when the ARB restaffing effort is open?
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> dpm, pm?
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, sure, go for it
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-20
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> ajmitch: wendar: stgraber: is there any way to get feedback from ARB app developers on whether or not they've noticed an increase in users after being published to USC?
<wendar> mhall119: I'd just email them and ask
<wendar> mhall119: there aren't any survey tools in MyApps, but then there also aren't a huge number of developers who have been published
<mhall119> I wasn't sure if you had a mailing list for them or something
<wendar> the mailing list is ubuntu-app-devel
<mhall119> but people who submit apps aren't automatically subscribed to that are they?
<wendar> but, I can't guarantee whether the developers have subscribed
<wendar> right, it's optional
<mhall119> right, and it'll go to a bunch of people who don't have apps published
<wendar> and, there are plenty of subscribers who haven't submitted yet
<wendar> yup
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-21
<dholbach> good morning
